# WV Outlaws



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Looking for any WV Outlaw trail maps. Word is these unmarked trails make the Hatfield-McCoy trails seem tame. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Go over to ATVNC.com and PM Lee, he should be able to tell you anything that you wanna know about the Outlaw Trails around Pinnalce Creek/Indian Ridge, he is also the the one that own's the map that I posted.


----------

